

Guido says goodbye to Google - shrikrishna
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115212051037621986145/posts/hNV7PxgFg2J

======
silasb
Kinda makes sense. They are moving to more and more Go.

~~~
chimeracoder
While Go is quickly eating into my use cases for Python in my own work, I'm
not really sure that there's a connection here. Guido's employment at Google
was a little more than simply, "Python's a cool language, so let's hire the
main Python developer so we can use Python at Google."

Furthermore, Google's vision for Go isn't as a replacement for what Python
does - the fact that Go can satisfy many of Python's use cases is by
coincidence more than by design.

~~~
jrockway
I personally see Go as more of a Java replacement than anything.

~~~
codewright
Go complements and sorta-kinda replaces Python for web programmers.

Go replaces Java for Google and most other companies.

Go was _supposed_ to replace C++ but didn't even come close despite the best
intentions of Pike and ken.

Comical.

~~~
kennu
How does Go replace Python for web development? Is there a thriving web
framework and module ecosystem for Go, like Django/Rails are for Python/Ruby?

~~~
dchest
Why do you need Django/Rails for web development?

~~~
spamizbad
You don't. But without something like them (or microframeworks + libs) you're
going to be rewriting a bunch of stuff yourself. On top of that, security
sensitive parts (session management, CSRF protection) that get hand-rolled
will need a significant amount of testing.

If you have the time and resources though... go for it!

Edit: But it does seem like there's already some contenders for Go's go-to
framework (Like Django/Rails are for their respective language)

<http://robfig.github.com/revel/>

<http://code.google.com/p/goweb/>

<https://github.com/ungerik/go-start>

~~~
dchest
My point was that you don't need huge frameworks with high barrier to entry to
write web applications -- the things you mentioned can be handled by external
modules just as well. Need captcha? Find the best captcha package and use it.

~~~
pretoriusB
Yes, and tomorrow that captcha package is abandoned, left to rot, etc. Or some
other library you used. Especially since most Go packages are one man shows in
GitHub (3-4 abandoned MySQL drivers, etc).

I'd rather have a framework with a community that ensures that it is
guaranteed to be maintained in the future.

------
general_failure
Not a single hint on what he is going to be doing.

~~~
nieve
<https://tech.dropbox.com/2012/12/welcome-guido/>

Or do you mean what he's going to be doing at a Python-heavy company like
Dropbox that's trying to scale hugely performance-wise while building a lot of
new features? (And yes, the link is in the original post as well as everywhere
else on the net.)

------
calebhc
Interesting...

